# Cockerel or not



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

I have 3 RIRs and one is either a cockerel or a pullet


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i saw the picture you posted already
i'm not 100% sure ......yet
but it sure could be a cockerel


----------

